# Jaw shaking?



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

Peanut's been running around playing and he was concentrating really hard on something on the floor (a crumb maybe, I don't really know) and I said something and when I looked down, he was looking up at me and his jaw was literally shaking. It looked like he was trying to talk, or like your teeth clank together when you're cold. Something like that. He did it for a while. 

Has this ever happened to your Chi? Why did he do this? Kind of scared me a little b/c I've never seen him doing anything like this. It wasn't funny or cute, it was a little scary. Is it just a nervous reaction or something like that?


----------



## YayaMom (Mar 24, 2010)

How are Peanut's teeth? My chi used to do that when she had loose/bad teeth. After she had them cleaned and a few pulled, I haven't seen her do it since.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol aw! mine does that ocassionaly when he's trying to talk to me like if i forget to give him his treat after he goes out to pee. its so funny :albino:


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Is it like what cats do when they are watching a bird through windows??? Toby did this once when he was super excited. It was like he was trying to tell me about it but he was to excited to speak lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I have seen my toy Poodle do this! I second it being some kind of excitement/communication thing, it looks like a lip quiver right?


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, it looks like his bottom lip is quivering. He never did it again yesterday. As far as his teeth go, I think they're good. I try to take a peek in his mouth once a week and I haven't spotted anything unusual. Maybe he was just over-excited. *shrugs*


----------

